# ***rant***



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

UGHH this crap annoys me so much


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

What a bunch of BS.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

They are saying I am controlling my horse through pain LOL. You mean the horse I can ride down the road with just a hula hoop around his neck??? PUH-LEEEEASE!!!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

We had a "crazy" lady at our barn a couple years ago and she went into a "break" so to speak and told us if we didn't take off all the shoes on the horses, got rid of the bits and saddles, jumps, whips, and other misc items she came up with that she would call the police. I can blame her mental state of mind, but for others its really a matter of a difference of belief. Its not really worth me getting upset about it because its not like I can change their minds. People will agree to disagree constantly in the horseworld, hopefully. 
My advice to you is to block their posts so you don't read them. Then go about your own life and what makes you happy and continuing with what you believe in. Sometimes people choose different paths but it doesnt necessarily make it a wrong one. Its just what works for them, which is okay. Everyone is different.


----------



## trampis (Mar 29, 2010)

How do you know her and how many horses has she trained? Looks like a website she set up with no real information of value. I think most people that deal with horses have a deep respect and compassion for the animals. Thats a nice thought to deal with horses in a completely non 'abusive' manner; however, if a horse puts you or someone else in danger then I think discipline is fair action.

Does she even ride horses anymore? I just saw a few pictures of a girl with a horse and one donkey.. ?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

trampis said:


> How do you know her and how many horses has she trained? Looks like a website she set up with no real information of value. I think most people that deal with horses have a deep respect and compassion for the animals. Thats a nice thought to deal with horses in a completely non 'abusive' manner; however, if a horse puts you or someone else in danger then I think discipline is fair action.
> 
> Does she even ride horses anymore? I just saw a few pictures of a girl with a horse and one donkey.. ?


She "trained" 3 horses recently (her own). She used to ride and now wishes to "heaven and hell" that she never did. Discipline is a fair action. They look at horses as equals which is a HUGE mistake. Horses were put on this earth UNDER humans. If they see horses as equals, they must have hellians for kids because they would not discipline them either which is wrong.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

There is not one page of that web site that shows anything, just words and a few photos. Yet the one photo of the white horse and the lady, looks to me like the horse is trying to bite the stick or whatever it is.
She just talks words and says nothing.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a lady like that at Toni's barn....She caught that idea after she had a nervous breakdown and discovered she was Schizophrenic. We called her Crazy Shelly.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hehe, I couldn't help but have a little giggle. People like that make me laugh. Normally I just state the obvious about how disciplining is fair yadah yadah, and then proceed on with my day. Nothing really to rant about.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> She just talks words and says nothing.


AGREED! She talks up a storm but says nothing.

If we all had the time and money to put into our OTTB's and high-strung, unpredictable horses to get them to the point where they could ride 110% safe, sound, and completely reliable, in just a flippin rope around their necks down route 81, would a lot of us do it? Heck yea! But the fact of the matter is, we're perfectly fine riding our horses in tack that is SAFE, no matter how bombproof the horse is because, oh shocker, _horses are never compleetely safe! _A lot of the horse world has 20, 30, 40 horses to train, and it's just not practical to sit and teach a horse to carry a rag around in his teeth while dancing around cones all day. We teach a horse to be a horse, not a pet dog that we teach stupid tricks to. :?

Wow, bits are abuse? _Really?_ Is it worth it to ride in a halter and leadrope and fall when your horse takes off and you can't stop him in your "non-abusive" tack? You land yourself in a hospital bed, while your horse runs blindly into barbed wire and cuts himself all up when you weren't on his back anymore to stop it. Non-abusive? Gimme a break.

Sorry for the rant, it just makes me so mad when people with no horse sense try to make people believe they do just so they can.........I'm stopping there.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Delete her, and block her from your fb page...simple as that, then she can't comment to you anymore...


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like to me that it's one of those PETA froot loops.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Eulck, almost just threw up a little bit.
Find a way to get far away from her, it is the only answer.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol seriously? That person must really get a clue


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

6.50 for a bracelet thingymajig?? Now I know she's crazy.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I know this is extremely immature of me, but did anyone else snicker at "I find this way of being with horses to be the most incredible thing I have ever embarked on."

Just the way she says "being with horses"...:lol:
Sorry, I had to! :lol:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> Delete her, and block her from your fb page...simple as that, then she can't comment to you anymore...


Agreed. 

Sounds like she's been drinking Kool-Aid of the Nevzorov variety...


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well you can block a user from contacting you on Facebook you know. Everyone's entitled to her opinion but she is abusing hers by forcing it upon you and harassing you. Just hit the block button and you'll never have to hear from her again :]


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Theses are the messages written back and forth to eachother..... these are here to laugh at lol..........I cannot believe I almost fell for it........

Hey Shaelynn,
it's nice to see you again!
I just have to say...if you would like some further education on horsemanship, natural care and management, developing a harm-free relationship on the ground, I am happy to help as much as I can.

However, I cannot tolerate such comments on some of my photos. There is nothing good about putting a bit in a horses mouth and I do not condone their promotion on my page. 
The horse does not belong in "sport" and it saddens me that people use them as such, and yes, even "pleasure" riding causes damage to the horses' body and mind.

Once again, if you would like help or advice, I am happy to assist. I started a blog with information regarding what I mentioned above. 
Becoming Equal with Equus
or you can check out NHE news

Thank you for considering my words.

~Annie 

Me: I would really love some tips for on-ground and relationship building but please accept that I will use bits. Not harsh ones but snaffles



Annie:Well, you cannot begin a truly equal relationship with a horse until you can promise him that you will not inflict pain on his body.
When you can make that promise to him, I can help.
I can never ever accept bits. They are cruel. Snaffles are very harsh, there is is nothing soft about a bit, there is nothing gentle about jointed ones, or solid ones....they are all used for one purpose. To control the horse through pain.
Please consider how much pain bits and riding cause a horse, no matter how well-intentioned we may be.

Me:I will need some time to contemplate it because this is ENTIRELY different than what I have been taught. If I do decide to go bitless however, I will still keep my bit on hand JUST IN CASE of emergencies. I have gathered some good knowledge from you folks in the past such as barefoot which has done great for my ponies  I wonder if they have nosebands that you can hook on to your regular bridle to use instead because I just bought a nice new bridle :/ The last time, I bought a rope hack and when we were cantering on the trail, I was about to get bitchslapped by a tree and tried to slow Comet down and the stupid thing broke...........5 TIMES!!!!

Annie: Yes, it is a very different way of thinking ;-) But we MUST change the way we see the horse. The horse is NOT created for riding. So when we can understand that fact....when we can realize that this is an unnecessary activity that exists to make the human feel good about themselves. There are many other activities we can do with the horse that does not interfere with their natural physiology.

Take a look around NHE news
There is a forum where like-minded people can answer a lot more questions a lot more effectively than I can, as well as an amazing support system.
It is certainly a life-style change, and a huge mental shift, but it is for those who care more about their horse than for their own egoistic pleasure.

Shaelynn: I must kindly disagree with the anti-riding. The Bible permits it. With the second coming of the Lord, he comes in riding on a white horse. The horse was created by God to serve us but I do not condone being a "slave driver". My horse enjoys working. He loves going on leisurely trail rides. He always comes to meet me at the gate for a ride. I see him in the pasture looking depressed and watching the field where we ride just waiting to get out with me. If horses were not meant for riding, why does God heal the crippled during horse therapy. I have seen miracles happen through riding. Even the people who practice Haute Ecole ride!

Annie: 
With all due respect I will leave theology out of it...I think "God" will understand the parameters of correct riding without causing harm. (natural collection, not more than 15 minutes at a time etc) But honestly, if we are going to bring these ideas into scientific fact (it's biology, not mysticism) then I will depart from the conversation. I have no interest in discussing religion.

Traditional Haute Ecole is very harmful to the horse. Alexander has developed an understanding within his relationship, to perform certain HE elements, however, he no longer performs them while mounted.

The Horse was NEVER meant to "serve" us. I absolutely CANNOT tolerate such ideas.
If this is where this conversation is going, I will have no part in it. 

Me: I came to you for tips but maybe it was a better idea to avoid eachother............

Annie: I agree. I get the feeling you did not want to be friends for the advice. There was none of that energy in your words, only defense for your treatment of an animal.
I think when the time is right and you are ready to stop all harm to your horse, you will be able to find the proper guidance.
Good luck!

Me: Please do not call me an animal abuser. I am not one at ALL


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

That woman is nutty as a snickers bar.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

oh my GOD that is HILARIOUS


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

draftrider said:


> that woman is nutty as a snickers bar.


bahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

whats her name? I'll add her and tell her I said it too.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Whatever floats her boat. I think its nuts but you did contact her.. and she stated her beliefs in a appropriate adult manner.. You shouldn't friend them on FB to talk trash. Live and let live...


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

draftrider said:


> whats her name? I'll add her and tell her I said it too.



Annie Gillian :twisted:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> Whatever floats her boat. I think its nuts but you did contact her.. and she stated her beliefs in a appropriate adult manner.. You shouldn't friend them on FB to talk trash. Live and let live...



I didnt add her to talk trash. I saw what a strong bond she had with her horse and wanted her advice


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> agreed! She talks up a storm but says nothing.
> 
> If we all had the time and money to put into our ottb's and high-strung, unpredictable horses to get them to the point where they could ride 110% safe, sound, and completely reliable, in just a flippin rope around their necks down route 81, would a lot of us do it? Heck yea! But the fact of the matter is, we're perfectly fine riding our horses in tack that is safe, no matter how bombproof the horse is because, oh shocker, _horses are never compleetely safe! _a lot of the horse world has 20, 30, 40 horses to train, and it's just not practical to sit and teach a horse to carry a rag around in his teeth while dancing around cones all day. We teach a horse to be a horse, not a pet dog that we teach stupid tricks to. :?
> 
> ...


well said!!!!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

draftrider said:


> whats her name? I'll add her and tell her I said it too.



What is your name so I can add you?


----------



## mishaaliana (Feb 20, 2010)

I looked at her facebook page and she's interested in


> Black, Water, Smelly armpits


 0.o this lady is nuts


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

mishaaliana said:


> I looked at her facebook page and she's interested in
> 0.o this lady is nuts


Nuts is an understatement :rofl::clap:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't mind Nevzorov so long as he doesn't try to force his methods on me. I like the idea of bitless and bridleless, but I'm gonna teach it on my terms and I don't want some PETA chick screaming at me and telling me I'm cruel wen my horses live better than I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I don't mind Nevzorov so long as he doesn't try to force his methods on me. I like the idea of bitless and bridleless, but I'm gonna teach it on my terms and I don't want some PETA chick screaming at me and telling me I'm cruel wen my horses live better than I do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. He (and anyone else, for that matter) can do what they like with their horses, and I'll do what I like with mine. Live and let live, Happiness all around. :wink: 

I'm all for partnership, but it won't be 50-50. When the chips are down, it's my way, no highway option for the horse. I consider Scout a friend; he certainly seems to enjoy my presence, and I know I enjoy his. But, we are not equals. If I'm the leader, as I should be for the safety and comfort of all involved, how can we be equals? 

At any rate, the fanaticism seems to come from the grand popularization of the worst case scenarios of "riders", "trainers" and "competitors"; and people who don't know any better assuming that the rest of the horse world is the same. Add a little anthropomorphizing, assume that horses suffer emotionally when they don't self-actualize, that they follow the same thought-process as humans do, or whatever the argument of the day is, and some, erm... _interesting_ ideas emerge. 

People don't need bits, whips, or spurs to be abusive, and most people are certainly capable of using them kindly and correctly with good instruction and practice. Yes, any bit can be a torture device in the wrong hands, but in the right hands it can be the equivalent of a T1 line from the rider's mind to the horse's.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh. And she is even against hanging up a horse's feed and water


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> Agreed. He (and anyone else, for that matter) can do what they like with their horses, and I'll do what I like with mine. Live and let live, Happiness all around. :wink:
> 
> I'm all for partnership, but it won't be 50-50. When the chips are down, it's my way, no highway option for the horse. I consider Scout a friend; he certainly seems to enjoy my presence, and I know I enjoy his. But, we are not equals. If I'm the leader, as I should be for the safety and comfort of all involved, how can we be equals?
> 
> ...


I agree 500%


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I don't mind Nevzorov so long as he doesn't try to force his methods on me. I like the idea of bitless and bridleless, but I'm gonna teach it on my terms and I don't want some PETA chick screaming at me and telling me I'm cruel wen my horses live better than I do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ditto. My horses live in the Hilton while I live in the Motel 6


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

"I truly believe that we can develop a relationship with a horse built on trust and friendship, employing equality in our dealings, rather than dominance and submission. Those things belong in bedroom games, not while dealing with a gentle, intelligent, sentient creature like the horse. I do not think the horse was created for riding. There are other and better ways to be around a horse, to stimulate and enjoy a horse, than sitting on his back causing harm to their bodies."
What?! Ak-ward! She could have phrased that less -cough- uncomfortable sounding.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

paintsrule, totally what I was noticing. There is a slight sexuality about what she's saying that kind of frightened me and made me wonder.
:rofl:

Nevertheless, I sent her a long, thought out comment on her blog which will probably be ignored, but you never know.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

this woman just makes me laugh. I feel sorry for her!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rocky pony said:


> paintsrule, totally what I was noticing. There is a slight sexuality about what she's saying that kind of frightened me and made me wonder.
> :rofl:
> 
> Nevertheless, I sent her a long, thought out comment on her blog which will probably be ignored, but you never know.



HAHAHA!!! I didn't read it. I didn't wanna waste my time on that BS


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> this woman just makes me laugh. I feel sorry for her!


She gave up riding. She apologizes to the horses she rode..........that is weird.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Could I please have some milk with that bowl of Fruit Loops? To each his/her own, but to impose such a narrow minded view on the internet is a little scary. Must be nice to have such a big soap box to stand on. Where's RiosDad? He'd love this!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ RiosDad is no longer a board member


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Really? What did I miss?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he requested to be banned because he felt he couldn't speak his mind without getting in trouble.

That's what I gathered from the last thread he posted.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 18, 2010)

i am very dissapointed, i find you all very negative. i have just viewed her website and for someone who is coming from a point of love and compassion, how does this spark so many nasty, negative comments?

ok you may think some of her views are very extreme from your point of view, but she is NOT ramming it down your throat, you asked to speak to her and she gave you her point of view, which everybody is entitled to.

open your heart and mind, you may just find something wonderful with your horse. after all, arent we all searching for a better relationship with our horse?

be happy


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

ghostrider said:


> ok you may think some of her views are very extreme from your point of view, but she is NOT ramming it down your throat, you asked to speak to her and she gave you her point of view, which everybody is entitled to.


Her website, and the messages via FB are like broken records....or a robot with a glitch "bits are evil, riding is evil, you are evil" *eye twitch*

I would be more willing to entertain her thoughts if she could hold a debate in an intelligent manner, actually build on some of her ideals, etc. and not constantly refer back to the words "pain, harm, suffering" when referring to riding and whatever else most of us here at HF do. Point blank that's fear tactics in motion, and while some people might be fooled, I am not. I can accept that not all people want horses for a purpose, but trying to tell ME that I am wrong is just not okay.

Everyone is allowed to eat their own cake. Calling chocolate poop is not a very mature thing, or good business tactics. After all, everything is word of mouth....


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, justsambam08 said it well. If she were speaking her own thoughts and experiences, it might hold a thimble of water. But just spewing this broken record garbage serves no positive purpose whatsoever. I still don't know why anyone with such an extreme view on any subject would put it up for the world to see.

My horse and I have a fantastic relationship. He runs over and throws his head into the halter when I show up to see him and he's equally happy to open his mouth when I bridle him so we can go ride. The part where he blows out like a purring cat while we're cantering along in the woods gives me the impression that he does not feel enslaved due to being ridden. Kinda tells me he's happy, but I guess that's just my silly assumption. After all, it's cruel to put a bit in my horse's mouth and ride him. The lady in Texas says so.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Evil horse equipment, bible references, sexual bedroom games... This girl gave me a serious case of the creeps. 

Can't use a horse for sport, can't use them for pleasure.. What are we supposed to use them for? Dog food? 
If she wants a pet she shouldn't ride, perhaps she should get into cats. 

Her calander is empty. I'm not surprised.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

The problem, as I was trying to explain to the aforementioned quack in her blog, is that trying to have an equal relationship with a horse is unnatural and impossible.
Horses do not understand the concept of equals. I have never seen horses be equal to each other. When it comes down to it, even when they get along great, one of them is always in charge.
The relationships these people have here are relationships in which the horse is the leader and the human is submissive to the horse. They feel it is completely okay for a horse to bite or kick a human, in fact they encourage it. These are dominant behaviours horses use with each other to gain leadership over each other.
This is an extremely dangerous type of relationship to have with a horse. Since we can not be equals with our horses, we must be the leaders in order for it to be a safe situation because horses are much bigger and more powerful than we are. I will not be surprised to hear that this girl is hospitalized or killed by her horses. It's not a matter of if, but of when.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

She thinks riding-and driving, I assume-is evil? What does she do with her horses then? Teach them tricks and force them to live like pet dogs? Because I'm sure _that's _more humiliating and degrading to a horse than riding it. The whole reason horses were domesticated in the first place is to be ridden.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> he requested to be banned because he felt he couldn't speak his mind without getting in trouble.
> 
> That's what I gathered from the last thread he posted.


It's kinda true. I like it here, but some of the members can be very.. "preachy". Not that it's stopped me - I've always spoke my mind and gotten in crap a few times. We're almost supposed to be criminally nice. I'd rather say what needs to be said then say what they want to hear. But that's just my opinion.

Too bad he left, though.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

ghostrider said:


> i am very dissapointed, i find you all very negative. i have just viewed her website and for someone who is coming from a point of love and compassion, how does this spark so many nasty, negative comments?
> 
> ok you may think some of her views are very extreme from your point of view, but she is NOT ramming it down your throat, you asked to speak to her and she gave you her point of view, which everybody is entitled to.
> 
> ...


The woman on the site is NOT the girl I am talking about. The one on FB rams it down your throat. Trust me, I have chatted with her recently AND in the past


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Evil horse equipment, bible references, sexual bedroom games... This girl gave me a serious case of the creeps.
> 
> Can't use a horse for sport, can't use them for pleasure.. What are we supposed to use them for? Dog food?
> If she wants a pet she shouldn't ride, perhaps she should get into cats.
> ...


The Bible references were mine BTW LOL


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rocky pony said:


> The problem, as I was trying to explain to the aforementioned quack in her blog, is that trying to have an equal relationship with a horse is unnatural and impossible.
> Horses do not understand the concept of equals. I have never seen horses be equal to each other. When it comes down to it, even when they get along great, one of them is always in charge.
> The relationships these people have here are relationships in which the horse is the leader and the human is submissive to the horse. They feel it is completely okay for a horse to bite or kick a human, in fact they encourage it. These are dominant behaviours horses use with each other to gain leadership over each other.
> This is an extremely dangerous type of relationship to have with a horse. Since we can not be equals with our horses, we must be the leaders in order for it to be a safe situation because horses are much bigger and more powerful than we are. I will not be surprised to hear that this girl is hospitalized or killed by her horses. It's not a matter of if, but of when.


Amen to that sister.....if only I would of been smart enough to think of that to say to her in the beginning. Arguments are not really my strong points LOL


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

ilyTango said:


> She thinks riding-and driving, I assume-is evil? What does she do with her horses then? Teach them tricks and force them to live like pet dogs? Because I'm sure _that's _more humiliating and degrading to a horse than riding it. The whole reason horses were domesticated in the first place is to be ridden.


Good point


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This girl is messed up.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Horseychick94 said:


> The Bible references were mine BTW LOL


Oh. Oops. haha. :lol:
Ah well... I still stand by what I said. The vibes are WAY off on this girl.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Oh. Oops. haha. :lol:
> Ah well... I still stand by what I said. The vibes are WAY off on this girl.


No offense taken LOL. Her religion is really odd, too. She is a Taoist


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not a religious person in any sense of the word - I just think what is, is. 
If you're Christian, Catholic, Atheist, whatever, that's cool with me. As long as I don't get lectured. Cause then I get ****y. LOL

She'd probably beat me with a Chinese Buddist if I rode up her driveway.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> I'm not a religious person in any sense of the word - I just think what is, is.
> If you're Christian, Catholic, Atheist, whatever, that's cool with me. As long as I don't get lectured. Cause then I get ****y. LOL
> 
> She'd probably beat me with a Chinese Buddist if I rode up her driveway.



I hate being lectured,too. I get ****y also. I have the Christian beliefs but not the lifestyle. She has a buddhist friend lol.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I found some of her videos. She's seems to be very young. She has a 2 year old colt that seems to have no respect for her at all and she basically lets him walk all over her. I'm watching a video now of him pushing her around in the snow and she's saying no and walking away. There's no physical force behind her words. She didn't push him away and he followed doing what he was doing.

I might be seeing it all wrong but it doesn't look safe at all!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Curious, where did you find the videos?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

if you go to her blog on equals with equus or whatever. there's some little pictures on top of the pages and if you click it her youtube videos come up


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow, somehow totally missed that haha
Thanks!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok colour me confused. She thinks all riding is wrong right? Thats the impression I got from your conversations and her blog. And she follows this Nevzorov fella. So the 2 videos she has on her blog of him doing his thing and RIDING those horses are obviously irrelevant to her message...maybe I've read something wrong. Either way, my horses will still meet me at the gate whether I bring carrots or a bridle...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You know, I find it interesting, I happen to have a horse that spent the majority of her life not being rode, she was broke as a 10 year old when I got her. If you can even call it breaking, she actually seemed to really enjoy it. Now she is rode barefoot and bitless (with an indian hack) but I'm not an obsessive advocate, it's just what works for her. I stopped riding her labor day weekend of last year, and just got on her for the first time again since she foaled in April, just the other day. She was *so obviously happy* to be riding again, she pranced and arched her neck proudly and exhibited every sign of being gloriously thrilled to bits. To NOT ride this mare, is a greater unkindness, IMO.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^
my Rex is the same if I leave him for too long without riding. He gets all excited when we ride out, prances a bit and offers me a really nice frame and everything. When I turn him for him he instantly starts plodding, trying to make the journey home as sloooow as possible.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My heart horse was like that too, Indy. He'd absolutely pitch a fit if I pulled out my tack and _he_ wasn't the one I rode!

That horse adored trail riding, and some of the best times we had together were just us, riding out alone. We had that almost magical rapport so many people want, but never have with their horses.

You can't tell me horses hate being ridden. Some of them do and would forever be happy just being a horse, but every performance bred animal I've ever met _wanted_ to work.

I've seen retired foxhunters get all antsy when the hunt goes by. Heads and tails up, running with the hounds along the fence line. You can't tell me those horses don't wish they were back in the hunt field!

People who get all smooshy and emotional over being best buds and 'equals' with their horses are trying to anthropomorphise the animals into being human equivalents. They're not humans, they don't think like humans, and they shouldn't be shown disrespect by comparing them to humans.

OP, just block that user from your FB page, and you won't have to endure their drivel. If she wants to play with her horses and let them walk all over her, that's her business.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Ok colour me confused. She thinks all riding is wrong right? Thats the impression I got from your conversations and her blog. And she follows this Nevzorov fella. So the 2 videos she has on her blog of him doing his thing and RIDING those horses are obviously irrelevant to her message...maybe I've read something wrong. Either way, my horses will still meet me at the gate whether I bring carrots or a bridle...


She is simply a fruitcake. She states that Nevzorov no longer rides:?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> My heart horse was like that too, Indy. He'd absolutely pitch a fit if I pulled out my tack and _he_ wasn't the one I rode!
> 
> That horse adored trail riding, and some of the best times we had together were just us, riding out alone. We had that almost magical rapport so many people want, but never have with their horses.
> 
> ...


Well said Speed Racer


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Horseychick94 said:


> ditto. My horses live in the Hilton while I live in the Motel 6


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!

Guys, she's got me sold. Guess I'll go list all my tack for sale in the tack forum..

Just kidding! What a bowl of mixed nuts!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She needs help... so therefor I think I'll fly over, RIDE up to her place and drag her to the funny farm lol. Anyone wanna help?


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> She needs help... so therefor I think I'll fly over, RIDE up to her place and drag her to the funny farm lol. Anyone wanna help?


:think:I WILL!!!!:twisted::mrgreen::clap:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> She needs help... so therefor I think I'll fly over, RIDE up to her place and drag her to the funny farm lol. Anyone wanna help?


HEHEHEHE yesssss!:twisted::twisted::clap::mrgreen:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

**** this is a HOT thread! Someone needs to contact RiosDad and tell him to look at it. Why was he banned?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

He wanted to be, he was having some pretty major drama and got sick of it. He asked to be banned.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

This girl states that being ridden isn't natural, so it shouldn't be done. Being with PEOPLE isn't natural, so why does she have a horse? Or any other pet, for that matter? Doing tricks isn't natural, halters and lead ropes aren't natural.

My mare LIVES to be ridden. She gets really depressed if I go too long between rides, and then she gets ****y and starts acting up. I knew a TB gelding that would perform his Level II dressage work even if he was dead lame. That was a horse that would walk, trot, and canter for you even if he only had three legs. He'd find a way, he wanted to work SO bad.

Because I find her views so very amusing, I'd keep her as a friend/contact so I could get a good laugh every once in a while. But I'm just like that. =]


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> this girl states that being ridden isn't natural, so it shouldn't be done. Being with people isn't natural, so why does she have a horse? Or any other pet, for that matter? Doing tricks isn't natural, halters and lead ropes aren't natural.
> 
> My mare lives to be ridden. She gets really depressed if i go too long between rides, and then she gets ****y and starts acting up. I knew a tb gelding that would perform his level ii dressage work even if he was dead lame. That was a horse that would walk, trot, and canter for you even if he only had three legs. He'd find a way, he wanted to work so bad.
> 
> Because i find her views so very amusing, i'd keep her as a friend/contact so i could get a good laugh every once in a while. But i'm just like that. =]


^^^^agreed! Lol


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rocky pony said:


> He wanted to be, he was having some pretty major drama and got sick of it. He asked to be banned.


That is weird to asked to be banned.....:-|


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, I would think it would be better to just leave.
But I guess since he is so popular people may not realize that he's gone and continue to try to contact him or something?


----------

